# Asphalt 8 - Arcade Autorennspiel



## AsphaltGamer (17. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meinem Thema...

Ich möchte euch kurz das Autorennspiel Asphalt 8 vorstellen und fragen, wer es von euch vielleicht noch spielt.

Das Spiel Asphalt 8 ist kostenlos über den AppStore ab Windows 8 erhältlich. Funktioniert auch auf Tablet und anderen mobilen Geräten.

Aktuell gibt es über 120 verschiedene Fahrzeuge, über 15 verschiedene Strecken und unzählige Upgrades und Erweiterungen. Das Spiel ist zudem auch ohne den Einsatz von echtem Geld vernünftig spielbar.

Es gibt einen ausführlichen Singleplayer-, einen täglich neuen Event- und einen permanenten Multiplayer-Modus. Weiterhin erwarten euch viele verschiedene Rennmodi sowie immer wieder exklusive Features.

Ihr findet hier (www.asphalt-community.de) auch noch zusätzliche Informationen, Screenshots, ect. über das Spiel sowie ein neues Forum für Fragen & Diskussionen zum Spiel.

Ich würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen begrüßen zu dürfen und stehe für Fragen gerne zur Verfügung. 


Viele Grüße


----------

